# Bremont Supermarine 500 vs S2000



## leicashot

Well I'm on the lookout for my next diver and looking at these two models.

I have to admit the S500 fits me better and I do like the color choices. With the S200, I like the lime on the second hand and the extra depth rating, not that I'd ever utilize it.

The price difference is close so I'm wondering what people would recommend as a better buy. Is there anything else I need to consider between the two besides the obvious differences?

Also torn on colors between the mint green and classic black on the S500.....I have to say trying on the Bremont 'outside' makes a huge difference to the look of the watch. Viewing under shop lights isn't exactly complimentary compared to natural light outside. The antireflective coating and clarity is outstanding.



Thanks guys


----------



## leicashot

No opinions on this topic?


----------



## mattjmcd

I prefer the S500 for size but the S2000 is better balanced wrt design integration. Both are great.


----------



## samanator

The SM500 looks to be at the fringe in size for you. It will exceed the needs of 99% of the divers on this forum (myself included). With the 2000 you gain case size in width and thickness, a luminous second hand, and the extra depth rating. There are more color combo choices with the 500, but you can't get one that looks exactly like the 2000. There is also a coated case option for the 500. I believe that sums up the differences.


----------



## G-F

The green S500 flat out rocks!

The S2000 is super great too. But since no human ever free dove below 330m, no one "needs" an S2000. But if you prefer it for whatever reason, it is a great watch as well.


----------



## Aquavit

Looking at the wrist shot I would say the S500 is plenty big enough for you and that the S2000 would be over the top IMHO.

I have the classic black S500 but with a modified red tipped seconds hand as per the S2000 which adds a splash of colour to the dial and of course makes the watch a little more unique!


----------



## leicashot

Gotta say I think I prefer the S2000 but now comparing to the Aquatimer 2000 which seems like a great piece worth considering. I'm quite torn between the two right now. Anyone owned both before?


----------



## DaveandStu

leicashot said:


> Well I'm on the lookout for my next diver and looking at these two models.
> 
> I have to admit the S500 fits me better and I do like the color choices. With the S200, I like the lime on the second hand and the extra depth rating, not that I'd ever utilize it.
> 
> The price difference is close so I'm wondering what people would recommend as a better buy. Is there anything else I need to consider between the two besides the obvious differences?
> 
> Also torn on colors between the mint green and classic black on the S500.....I have to say trying on the Bremont 'outside' makes a huge difference to the look of the watch. Viewing under shop lights isn't exactly complimentary compared to natural light outside. The antireflective coating and clarity is outstanding.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys


Hey Kris, where did you try the Bremont on in Aus? I was looking at SM2000 versus Sinn EZM 10....chose the Sinn ...but would like to try a Sm2000 next....thanks Dave


----------



## leicashot

I went to Gregory Jewellers in Sydney, who is the only AD in Australia. Here is the S2000 on my wrist.


----------



## DaveandStu

Thanks Kris....my vote is the 2000 mate...I'll check them out in next trip down south...all the best Dave


----------



## G-F

I wanted an aquatimer so bad up until I saw the S500.

The attention to details, the work on the lugs, the case, they all look MUCH better on the Bremont. The only thing I really prefer on the aquatimer were the dual color hands.

The level of finition/details is really in an other league on the S500. The Lugs on the IWC look like they're done by a machine, cutting at right angle, with no efforts to make it look more refined. The curved lugs on the Bremont are way better than most anything in its price range. They're both polished and brushed, angled and rounded.

The triptick case looks like something engineered to look good. The brushed case on the IWC is just round and brushed. No special attention to details at all. I'm guessing the production of the case costs twice as much (if not more) on the Bremont.

But the two colors hands look badass on the Aquatimer. While the hands on the Bremont look much more traditional. Which is ok if you want a diver that looks more dress up. If you want a funky diver, then the IWC is a bit more in your face.

Both are good. But I feel that the Aquatimer should be priced lower and isn't. The Bremont is more watch for the money in my opinion.


----------



## nolanz14

I'm not sure where you are seeing the S500 and S2000 near the same price point. The S2000 is going for much more. 

I own both a S500 and the IWC AT2000. I like the AT a lot more than I thought. It wears larger and almost as tall as the S5000. The proprietary strap system limits your options there and that's my biggest issue right now. I've owned 2 different blue S500s over the past two years. One of the best dive watches out there IMO.


----------



## leicashot

In Australia, the price difference is about US $400 between the two models, making the S2000 really good value if you see the extras as important. Also the colors are more classic, and out of all of them, I think the S2000 is the one that looks the best in person, but worst in promotional pictures I've seen. Legibility on all models is astounding due to the 9 layers of hardened AR coating.



nolanz14 said:


> I'm not sure where you are seeing the S500 and S2000 near the same price point. The S2000 is going for much more.
> 
> I own both a S500 and the IWC AT2000. I like the AT a lot more than I thought. It wears larger and almost as tall as the S5000. The proprietary strap system limits your options there and that's my biggest issue right now. I've owned 2 different blue S500s over the past two years. One of the best dive watches out there IMO.


----------



## Nishant

leicashot said:


> I went to Gregory Jewellers in Sydney, who is the only AD in Australia. Here is the S2000 on my wrist.


While I do wear bigger watches, it is my opinion that SM500 looks better on your wrist.

Here is my SM2000 ..


----------



## leicashot

Agreed, but the S2000 is the better looking watch and wears considerably well for it's size.













Nishant said:


> While I do wear bigger watches, it is my opinion that SM500 looks better on your wrist.
> 
> Here is my SM2000 ..


----------



## IndigoC

Hi Kris, I was recently looking at both models; the s500 blk green vs s2000. I loved both but pulled the trigger on the s2000 as it fits me better on the wrist ( love the chunkier feel) and the blue lume.


----------



## leicashot

IndigoC said:


> Hi Kris, I was recently looking at both models; the s500 blk green vs s2000. I loved both but pulled the trigger on the s2000 as it fits me better on the wrist ( love the chunkier feel) and the blue lume.


Well some interesting developments have come from attempting to purchase the S2000. Will update soon, once it is completed


----------



## denmanproject

leicashot said:


> Agreed, but the S2000 is the better looking watch and wears considerably well for it's size.


Amazing watch! could I ask your wrist size ??


----------



## leicashot

6.75 inches but didn't end up buying. Australian dealer was being sneaky so I cancelled the purchase

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## denmanproject

Cool, thanks


----------



## Limey-

Prefer the 500 but they are both highly desirable.


----------



## leicashot

Unfortunately the purchase of the Bremont did not go through due to issues with both the AD and Bremont not keeping their word on an arranged deal. They make great watches no doubt, but their pre-sale service was a more than negative experience for me.


----------



## Rich-L

That's a shame Kris! I await my new to me S2000 on Tuesday.



leicashot said:


> Unfortunately the purchase of the Bremont did not go through due to issues with both the AD and Bremont not keeping their word on an arranged deal. They make great watches no doubt, but their pre-sale service was a more than negative experience for me.


----------

